# Disability Allowance Review?



## Dude240502 (28 Feb 2019)

I have been on Disability Allowance for 9 years and have never been called in for a review, is this normal, could I expect a review in the future and what would it consist of, does anyone know?


----------



## RETIRED2017 (28 Feb 2019)

have you worked any hrs in the last 9 years, along with getting your disability allowance,


----------



## Feemar5 (1 Mar 2019)

Reviews are generally based on medical  conditions or  means  - people who receive DA may have different types of illness,some of which may improve with time and others that are present for life.   If you have not been selected in 9 years I wouldn’t worry about it.   If you do get called on medical grounds you will have to attend a medical assessor and if it is on grounds of means your case will be reviewed by a social welfare inspector.,


----------



## Dude240502 (3 Mar 2019)

Feemar5 said:


> Reviews are generally based on medical  conditions or  means  - people who receive DA may have different types of illness,some of which may improve with time and others that are present for life.   If you have not been selected in 9 years I wouldn’t worry about it.   If you do get called on medical grounds you will have to attend a medical assessor and if it is on grounds of means your case will be reviewed by a social welfare inspector.,



Are people often reviewed with Disability Allowance, I have been told that I may never be called in for a review, is this true?


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2019)

Dude240502 said:


> Are people often reviewed with Disability Allowance, I have been told that I may never be called in for a review, is this true?



I think this answers your second question;



Feemar5 said:


> Reviews are generally based on medical  conditions or  means  - people who receive DA may have different types of illness,some of which may improve with time and others that are present for life.   If you have not been selected in 9 years I wouldn’t worry about it.   If you do get called on medical grounds you will have to attend a medical assessor and if it is on grounds of means your case will be reviewed by a social welfare inspector.,


----------



## RETIRED2017 (5 Mar 2019)

Purple said:


> I think this answers your second question;


I asked the question but got no reply about working since claiming Disability allowance,

I think if you find a casual  job you think you might be able to do with your disability, your allowed to work so many hrs without losing your Disability allowance,

I was told by a person who was offered  work which he felt he could do coming up to christmas, he never took it up because more than likely even working one hr may trigger a review,

Someone on hear in the know may be able to confirm if correct,


----------

